# Comentar sobre integrado de audio TDA7396



## miborbolla (Sep 10, 2015)

Hola compañeros de foro, derivado de que hace unos días repare un componente de sonido Yamaha de mi propiedad y en verdad valorar el aporte sonoro que proporciona un Subwoffer profesional como el que tengo junto al Yamaha que es un subwoffer marca Cerwin-Vega, me di a la tarea de anexar un subwofer al sistema de sonido que normalmente utilizo en el trabajo (taller); me di a la tarea de fabricar un amplificador para tal efecto.

El amplificador base es un sinto-amplificador marca sony modelo STR-11BS.







El cual cuenta con sus Bafles originales y en verdad se desempeña bien, sin embargo un amigo me regalo hace mucho, un subwoffer marca LG de un home teather en desuso y que no cuenta con amplificador propio, de ahí que me propuse a buscar en diferentes sitios un circuito integrado fácil de montar, de precio accesible y con buena potencia para manejar la bocina de este subwoffer que parece ser de 8 pulgadas, 8 Ohms y 80 watts (supongo que RMS, pues no dice nada mas).

Finalmente di con el Integrado TDA7396 de la marca ST que es un amplificador clase A/B en puente pensado para auto-estereos o caraudio, lo conseguí muy barato y de muy fácil montaje, tan pocos componentes lleva que decidí montarlo así al "aire" sin PCB ni nada mas; resultando en un sorprendente resultado para el propósito que buscaba.






Como fuente de poder utilizo un cargador de baterías de Laptop  Toshiba y que entrega 15 volts y 3.8 amps y como filtro pasa bajos pasivo un par de resistencias de 10 Kohms y un capacito no poralizado de 2.2 uF; con lo que consegui un agradable y formidable sistema que complementa muy satisfactoriamente lo que buscaba.







No tengo ningún tipo de sonido de HUMM, siseo, oscilaciones, ni calentamiento que pueda apreciar e independiente del buen diseño de la caja acustica he logrado muy buen volumen en conjunto sin que se aprecien cartoneos, o cosas desagradables que deba informar, en conclusión, para lo que buscaba con una inversión tan simple tanto en dinero como en tiempo, el montaje me tomo cosa de una hora de implementacion y he quedado muy satisfecho.

Dejo este comentario, puesto que en mi búsqueda inicial de integrados para este propósito no encontré en el foro comentarios sobre este integrado TDA7396 que ademas al menos en México se consigue muy facilmente.


Saludos y buena vibra para todos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 10, 2015)

Hola *miborbolla*

Creo que alguien subio informacion con respecto a la serie *TDAxxxx*  yo lo trabaje en varias oportunidades al *TDA7396* mas cuando reparaba estereos de autos, en caso de carga es mejor si se lo lleva a trabajar a 4 o 2 ohm. En casos de tener cargas de 8 ohm y sea para buena potencia uso directamente el *TDA7294* que llega tranquilamente a los 100Watts sin mucho y al mismo costo 

Saludos


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 11, 2015)

Gracias SSTC por el comentario, con respecto al TDA7294 lo vi en algunos temas por el foro, sin embargo se me hizo demasiado para mi proyecto, no necesito tanta potencia, requieres de fuente dual y sobre todo mucho mas atención en cuanto al ensamblado. En mi caso el sinto-amplificador Sony que es la fuente de sonido principal; no entrega mas de 20 watts por canal y el subwoffer LG no requiere de tanta potencia, todo el conjunto lo utilizo en un área de no mas de 4 x 4 metros y con el TDA7396 definitivamente supera mi expectativa, yo considero que para la función como amplificador para subwoffer de sala o casero es mas que suficiente.

El sinto-amplificador Sony a de tener unos 30 años acompañándome y como ya comente en verdad suena bien y siempre lo he considerado de muy alta calidad. Sin embargo  siempre he mantenido el control de tonos "BASS" casi al máximo porque me gustan los sonidos bajos y al girar la perilla no se apreciaba mucho el cambio. A partir de anexar el subwoffer con este amplificador TDA7396 en verdad se aprecia muy bien el refuerzo o rechazo de tonos en cada punto de la perilla lo cual habla del gran aporte de sonido y con tan pocos watts, lo que refuerza que no se necesitan tantos watts para apreciar la música, no he puesto un amperimetro al circuito pero no creo que le exija mas de 15 watts, pero si la importancia de un buen diseño de la caja acústica y que en mi caso el subwoffer LG si tiene buen diseño.

En algunas grabaciones en verdad se siente la diferencia de manera muy clara






Inclusive todos los LP´s que en su momento he digitalizado han cobrado nueva vida puesto que hasta el arrastre del mecanismo de mi tornamesa se aprecia; lo que obviamente ahora me doy cuenta de dos cosas:


Que las grabaciones (digitalizaciones) estuvieron muy bien realizadas
Mi tornamesa no es tan fina como pensaba por el hecho de que se escucha el arrastre del mecanismo. (un sonido de muy pocos hertz)






Por ultimo estoy considerando mejorar el filtro pasa-bajos pasivo, anexándole un potenciometro e incluso pensar en un filtro pasa altos también pasivo como para evitar ese sonido de arrastre de mis LP´s.

Saludos y hasta pronto.


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 12, 2015)

Mas o menos, ya suena así:


----------

